

OpenFit:open source bluetooth enabled smart digital scale - pinar747
http://opnfit.blogspot.com

======
pinar747
Bluetooth \- easy to use, no wifi link or router required. \- use anywhere,
work/gym/home... works seamlessly with other scales. data is on your phone,
not on a scale \- simple connection to devices, no wifi router headaches. just
like a bluetooth headset \- smartphone compatible so all your information is
at your fingertips

Open Source \- apps/developer access \- modifications by the community
encouraged \- no third party web host, your data is your property

Affordable \- $59 kickstarter special, $75 retail price \- vs. $150 to $280
for a competitor wifi scale

